# Team Disco-Dope



## cannondale_boy (May 6, 2004)

I have seen this movie 6 times before... First mountain stage, put your whole team on the front and give it gas... Drop GC contenders and laugh and giggle that certain someones talked the big game and fall 5min back.. This TDF is boring! Same old crap... The best stage was stage 8 when Lance got isolated and attacked.. made for some very interesting racing.... Now, the same format, the same guy, the same style of racing..... equals poo...

At 15 km to go, Liberty?s Roberto Heras got shelled, immediately followed by teammate Beloki, while CSC?s Carlos Sastre tried to shake things up at the front of the group with an attack that gained him about 5 yards. The Discovery team?s pace was that high ? no one could escape.

That was the last we saw of Sastre, also the last of Garzelli, Guerini, Moureau, Karpets, then Horner, Julich and Botero. 

At 13km to go, the main group was down to 13 riders, with Discovery still setting the pace. A km later, Azevedo and Hincapie checked out.

NO CHAIN Hincapie outclimbed theses guys!!!!! If Discovery isnt on some sort of sports enhancing drugs I would be really shocked.... I'm no cycling wizard but come on? How is that possible? Azevedo, a climbing specialist lasts as long a George?? What a crock!!!!

I say BOO to Stage 10 and BOO to boring cycling............ PLay that tune for me one last time SAM!!!

Thank-GOD LA is retiring!

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
Hissssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

cannondale_boy said:


> I have seen this movie 6 times before... First mountain stage, put your whole team on the front and give it gas... Drop GC contenders and laugh and giggle that certain someones talked the big game and fall 5min back.. This TDF is boring! Same old crap... The best stage was stage 8 when Lance got isolated and attacked.. made for some very interesting racing.... Now, the same format, the same guy, the same style of racing..... equals poo...
> 
> At 15 km to go, Liberty?s Roberto Heras got shelled, immediately followed by teammate Beloki, while CSC?s Carlos Sastre tried to shake things up at the front of the group with an attack that gained him about 5 yards. The Discovery team?s pace was that high ? no one could escape.
> 
> ...


I say booo to you.

good day, sir. again, i say GOOD DAY!!


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

cannondale_boy said:


> I'm no cycling wizard


the only thing we agree on in your entire post


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Good grief... even your handle is a red flag.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

Come back to the forum when you're actually a Man.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

*In the words of Scott Evil,*

Ass......


----------



## poshscot (Dec 14, 2004)

oh dear, you all jump on canondaleboy for stating an opinion in the doping forum?!?!?!?!?!?!

if you dont want to read the cynic's opinion dont read threads that could clearly be construed as "baiting"

i have to admit something does not quite add up when hincapie is dropping all the specialist climbers.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

poshscot said:


> oh dear, you all jump on canondaleboy for stating an opinion in the doping forum?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> if you dont want to read the cynic's opinion dont read threads that could clearly be construed as "baiting"
> 
> i have to admit something does not quite add up when hincapie is dropping all the specialist climbers.


Either it's baiting or it's just a newbish fool who can't resist shooting off about things they do not really understand. Just as anyone is free to spew ill-informed verbal diarrhea on this site everyone else is free to wipe it up. If you don't want to read our opinions don't come to this site. I have to admit that what I suspect does not quite add up is your understanding of the sport or this race. At least you have C-boy to keep you company.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Let me guess....he's some midget who finally found a sport where he though being small was an advantage.....now that's been taken away from him


----------



## cannondale_boy (May 6, 2004)

*HaHa.*

I've been flung with mud but that is okay. 

Anyone care to explain *how Hincapie can drop climbing specialists*?

The whole root of this thread! 
Or would you rather justify further to having the right to blast someones opinion?


P.S. I'm due back next month as cannondale_man.....


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*easy answers*

Below is a listing of possibilities as to how Big George climbs like he does. It should be noted however, that Big Mig could also climb well in his top form and while I do not their EXACT heigth weight etc etc I think the comparison would be intersting to say the least.

1)Gamma Rays. 
2)He actually has trained for years to climb at threshold. He has been up front on the climbs since at least 99. This would mean he has talent and rides for a top team. Ooops, looky looky he does.......
3)Fear of the Fists of the Hulk. Gets me going everyday.
4)Floyd is not tiny tot either


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*Dear C-Boy,*

You should relise that you piss people off when you don't know something but seek answers through the Doping Forum as apposed to asking why George can drop climbing specialist in say the Pro Cycling - TDF forum, General Discussion forum, Beginner's Corner forum or even Racing, Training, Nutrition, Triathlons forum. Your lack knowledge thus you have a question but you wrap your question in a cheap tabloid accusation. It comes across as being grossly ignorant or a gross baiter/troll. I know next to zilch about you but I don't post a question on the Doping forum that says, "That C-Boy guy sure is interested in doping. Is C-Boy doping? Should C-Boy be tested if he does USCF races?"

If you really want to know how it could be that George can drop climbing specialist then read Different types of cyclists - Pro Cycling - TDF forum.

We all have freedom of speech but don't run into a crowded theater and yell fire when there's no fire.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

*not the best analogy imho.*



rocco said:


> We all have freedom of speech but don't run into a crowded theater and yell fire when there's no fire.


the comparison should be more along the lines of running into a crowded theater <b>which has smoke rising above it and in which former staff members contend is a large pile of newspapers, oily rags and burning tiki torches</b> and yelling fire.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

I've said all I have say about this and I have no interest in proselytizing.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*ow*



rocco said:


> I've said all I have say about this and I have no interest in proselytizing.


You can get a cream for that now.....Give it a week and everything will be OK


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

ttug said:


> You can get a cream for that now.....Give it a week and everything will be OK


I get a what?


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Cannondale_boy,

What evidence can you offer that Hincape or anyother Disco rider is doping. Saying someone is doping just because they are riding well is rather idiotic. 

George has improved in climbing ability every year. He admits to doing more training that involves lots of climbing. 

Indurian was another 'large' person who could stay with the climbing specialists.


----------



## cannondale_boy (May 6, 2004)

MikeBiker said:


> Cannondale_boy,
> 
> What evidence can you offer that Hincape or anyother Disco rider is doping. Saying someone is doping just because they are riding well is rather idiotic.
> 
> ...


How can you compare George Hincapie to a 5 time winner like Indurain?????? Thats absurd!

I just think that the number of people that got dropped on that stage had big names in it and George was still there. Sure, he's ridden the tour since 99 but he paced the disco team up the mountain while pure climbers got dropped. Don't you think that is alittle suspect... 

My Dear Rocco, if I want to post this info in the doping section I can and will. My point to this was I believe Hincapie is on something... If I was to put this in the TDF/procycling section you would probably be the guy leading the charge to have my head for insighting doping in the wrong forum. What is it to you to cut me up for my opinion? Because yours is so validated and just? Your obligated to defend Hincapie? There are those that believe the same things along the same lines as what I posted here and to those people I am speaking. 
I'm truly sorry if you cannot get the moderator position that you are seeking....


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*Again, in case you didn't get it before...*



cannondale_boy said:


> How can you compare George Hincapie to a 5 time winner like Indurain?????? Thats absurd!
> 
> I just think that the number of people that got dropped on that stage had big names in it and George was still there. Sure, he's ridden the tour since 99 but he paced the disco team up the mountain while pure climbers got dropped. Don't you think that is alittle suspect...
> 
> ...


I've said all I have say about this and I have no interest in proselytizing. Say whatever you like. Don't get mad because most don't agree with you suspicions or your methods. ...and since we're free to believe and say what we like I'll let everyone know one more time that I think you're a little suspect. Don't reply, I'm not interested.


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

Boy trying to say a person doesn't know what they're talking about because he's only been a member on a cycling forum for 6 mos is ABSURD. If your right then i know more than you and i say you are WRONG and thats NOT up for discussion, NOT an opinion, and NOT suspect.


----------



## cannondale_boy (May 6, 2004)

*OKay!*

1) April to July is only 4 months.

2) I'm not saying he doesnt know what he is talking about, I've read some other posts he has written and they are knowledgable. However, I'm saying writing on average 5 posts a day for 4 months is evidence that he over values his own opinion on a variety of topics, and feels compelled to state his opinion often. I am aware that this is a forum but by bashing my ideas is not nice edicate. There are tons of posts I dont agree with, but I don't bash the writer for thinking them, I might write a non-agreeing post but don't bash others ideas.

3) Thank-you for your response, and interest in the matter.


----------



## cannondale_boy (May 6, 2004)

*Besides it all.*

Everyones *opinions* aside, Bravo to Hincapie for his stage 15 win.


----------



## FB296 (Jul 20, 2004)

*My theory*

Much of the peloton has been strung out over the flat stages and record setting pace. George won his stage because of the position he was in. The previous stage, which this post is about was one day. I think we can agree George is a good enough cyclist to have a good day in him, and take advantage of others that may be struggling. We have also seen he has struggled with the rest of the team on two occasions.

In my opinion, it was just the way the day workked out for the field, it doesn't seem to prove doping.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well lets see*

over the last few years USPS / DISCO Doms have been shown to climb as good or better than most team leaders and climbing specialists. look at most mountain stages, these guys are popping off the back and LA still has 7 team members around him. what does this tell us, yes either on dope or in better shape. since none have ever been popped for doping, well we gotta assume choice #2.
So if you've followed George he's gotten better and better at climbing and to see him amongst the elite after you assume he's done a heap of time on the front in the flats it says something about ole George and this culminated in Mr Hicapie being amongst the elite after summiting the Galibier. Now put a cyclist who's showing that kind of strength 
in a breakaway where he has no obligation to work, watch him holding pace looking relaxed while the rest are standing and dying, allowing Pereiro to attack, sitting patiently to see if there is a counter and then easily sprinting up to Pereiro when there is none. shows ole George was in control the whole time. why? same answer he's either more fit and better prepared or on dope. so bitter boys whose heroes are getting spanked scream Dope when this entire team has never had a bust. why
because like the wine country in November the air starts to smell of sour grapes


----------



## arthurmcw (Jun 9, 2004)

It seems to me that some people just hate people that win all the time. As I recall, on this forum, after Bobby Julich was doing so well this spring you guys were posting that the entire csc team must all be doppers.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Csc??*



arthurmcw said:


> It seems to me that some people just hate people that win all the time. As I recall, on this forum, after Bobby Julich was doing so well this spring you guys were posting that the entire csc team must all be doppers.


CSC? Nah.. Nobody on that team could be doping. It's not like their DS isn't known as, or was known as Mr. 60% (meaning his hematocrit level) or anything like that. Or he wasn't a member of the notorious Geweiss team or something... Oh wait, he was both of those. Riis has been quietly known to take a lot of performance enhancing stuff when he was racing. 

That being said though. Nobody has tested positive for anything, so therefore lack of evidence, at least for me, says that they aren't doping. Are they? Don't know. Is the entire Disco team? Don't know. Once again, show me some facts that says these guys are, and then I'll believe it. Until then we just have innuendo and accusations hurled about from disgruntled former employees and riders who have a grudge against Armstrong/Postal/Discovery. I'm willing to give them all a free pass until they test positive, and then, just like Tyler, they're dead to me as cyclists, and aren't worth very much after testing positive.


----------



## cannondale_boy (May 6, 2004)

*Well?*

'because like the wine country in November the air starts to smell of sour grapes"
Good Line.
I agree. Until anything gets proven with medicine it is only speculation. And agreed, with if a rider does get caught cheating then he is dead in the cycling world.

That said, I am strangely compelled to want Tyler back into the sport. Don't know why? A small part of me wants him to be set free. 

As for Disco and Curious George.. we shall see. The crystal ball says that hincapie will get hit with a doping charge on the final stage!!

I'm just kidding, I was using all doped up's ball and got carried away....


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*anybody would and some should*



cannondale_boy said:


> 'because like the wine country in November the air starts to smell of sour grapes"
> Good Line.
> I agree. Until anything gets proven with medicine it is only speculation. And agreed, with if a rider does get caught cheating then he is dead in the cycling world.
> 
> ...



All of the above is pretty much what all iof my other friends who cycle are saying. Its really strange.

On the other hand, I tend to use that energy of doubt on intervals. They hurt more that way...


----------



## paluc52 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Got your facts wrong.*



cannondale_boy said:


> How can you compare George Hincapie to a 5 time winner like Indurain?????? Thats absurd!
> 
> I just think that the number of people that got dropped on that stage had big names in it and George was still there. Sure, he's ridden the tour since 99 but he paced the disco team up the mountain while pure climbers got dropped. Don't you think that is alittle suspect... ]
> 
> George was in a breakaway sucking wheels all day. He did not pace the Discovery Team up the mountain. Did you watch the stage?


----------



## CheekyMonkeyGA (Sep 22, 2004)

*No Boo to you, Cannondale RIDER*

Just because a team has a lot of good cyclists on it, doesn't mean they dope or are drug enhanced. Cyclists are tested and if anybody tested positive for something, I am sure it would have leaked out already. So get back in the bandwagon pool with the rest of the Anti-LA's, for Lance has won the Tour and has been dubbed a legend in cycling history. 
The reason why the Discovery Team couldn't be beat was because the other teams don't know how to work together. Had the T-Mobile team worked together when they had Lance singled out, maybe a different outcome would have surfaced. But what did they do instead??? Two of T-Mobile's teammates raced down their own teammate??? How does that work out. Don't get me wrong, T-Mobile have Very good cyclists as well, (no one claims that they dope or do drugs do they) but somebody has got to coach them better and make them understand "Riding as a TEAM". Never the less, T-Mobile is a great team...if the same riders on that team next year, there will be hell to pay for other cyclists!
Anyway, I don't understand why people would go against Lance anyway. Do you know how much he has promoted cycling and cancer awareness? There are so many people that has never even watched a race that knows who Lance is and how great of a cyclist he is. Even though Lance and Team Discovery ride Treks, I'm still a huge FAN of theirs and I will indeed miss watching Lance ride, especially at the tour next year. I'm sure things will never be the same to all the riders who wanted the chance to beat Lance or those that have longed to ride beside the Legend. He has broken records, placed records, and made history. He is without a doubt one of the greatest cyclists of all times (if not the best) and will be sorely missed <all the way around>.

Long Live Lance,
Cheeky Monkey 


[/FONT]


cannondale_boy said:


> I have seen this movie 6 times before... First mountain stage, put your whole team on the front and give it gas... Drop GC contenders and laugh and giggle that certain someones talked the big game and fall 5min back.. This TDF is boring! Same old crap... The best stage was stage 8 when Lance got isolated and attacked.. made for some very interesting racing.... Now, the same format, the same guy, the same style of racing..... equals poo...
> 
> At 15 km to go, Liberty?s Roberto Heras got shelled, immediately followed by teammate Beloki, while CSC?s Carlos Sastre tried to shake things up at the front of the group with an attack that gained him about 5 yards. The Discovery team?s pace was that high ? no one could escape.
> 
> ...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*same reason*

USPS/Disco the last few years have over half their team left while most GC guys have been dropped. My guess is they are better prepared and have such fierce loyalty/fear of failing their leader that they train harder and turn themselves inside out more than most.
besides this whole thing is based on George not being able to climb because he's a classics guy. go freakin ride the course of R-V-V or L-B-L or heck the Amstel of Fleche Wallone. these are hilly little SOB's, not as long as an Alpine climb but far steeper.


----------



## |brake-out| (Feb 23, 2004)

*Well...*

Although I would have to agree that Disco's strategy was the same as it ever was...why would they want to change ? To make it exciting for the spectators ? Pfft...It's won them 6 previous tours. 

As far as the doping thing goes, you gotta think that with all the people that have joined and left Disco / Postal that if they were doping that someone would have seen something or admitted something. In some way I kind of think that there "is honor amongst theives", but if you could have gotten rid of Lance or the entire team, I think someone would have done that. If Lance was the only one doping then how can you explain how well Heras was doing in a previous tour compared to this one ??? The doping thing just doesn't add up.

I think the best thing to come out of the 7 year reign is the technology / equipment, which can only make the next years to come a lot more exciting.


----------



## ivanthetrble (Jul 7, 2004)

cannondale_boy said:


> I have seen this movie 6 times before... First mountain stage, put your whole team on the front and give it gas... Drop GC contenders and laugh and giggle that certain someones talked the big game and fall 5min back.. This TDF is boring! Same old crap... The best stage was stage 8 when Lance got isolated and attacked.. made for some very interesting racing.... Now, the same format, the same guy, the same style of racing..... equals poo...
> 
> At 15 km to go, Liberty?s Roberto Heras got shelled, immediately followed by teammate Beloki, while CSC?s Carlos Sastre tried to shake things up at the front of the group with an attack that gained him about 5 yards. The Discovery team?s pace was that high ? no one could escape.
> 
> ...


I know for a fact that the following people or groups are currently doping:

Lance Armstrong - too strong not to be doping
Entire Discovery team - see above
Andruw Jones (Atlanta Braves) - see above
Entire Boston Red Sox team - no way to break the curse of the Bambino without dope
Michael Phelps (Olympic swimmer) - no way can he be that good without dope
Danica Patrick (Indy car driver ) - no way she can be that fast without dope
Matt Lauer (TODAY Show) - no way can he keep up his travel schedule without dope
Cannondale_boy - no way can he write such completely stupid sh*t without dope

Only clean rider in the 2005 TdF was Jan Ullrich - no way he wouldn't have won if he was on dope

See how stupid this all sounds? Run away home now little troll_boy.


----------



## cannondale_boy (May 6, 2004)

*Yap Yap Yap.....*

HA, I've read better cuts than that!!

Get in line and take a number!

Simma DOWN NA!


----------



## everydaybike (Feb 25, 2005)

ivanthetrble said:


> I know for a fact that the following people or groups are currently doping:
> 
> Lance Armstrong - too strong not to be doping
> Entire Discovery team - see above
> ...



Okay... prove it!


----------

